#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  problemas com load balance tp link

## alisson2803

tenho load balance tp-link tl-r470t+ e de vez em quando ele simplesmente para acesso reinicio e ele volta ja tentei atualiza mas nao vai reinicia na mesma versão

----------


## rogfanther

Teria que verificar se o firmware que você baixou é da versão de hardware correspondente ao seu equipamento.

----------


## emilidani

verifica o processamento dele se nao esta muito carregado.

----------

